# Guinea Pig Home



## Bushstar

I am looking at getting a couple of boars and was wondering whether they can be kept as house pigs?

Could I get them a basket to sleep in rather than a hutch?

I'm intending for them to live in the house rather than the garden, they will have free reign of the garden during the day.

One other thing, do these guys tunnel?

I might have to wire mesh the grass, this was effective in my last residence when we had 7 female rabbits.

My book on guinea pigs is in the post hence my noobish questions here, just thinking ahead a little


----------



## guineapigqueen

Have you considered any indoor cage? or make your own?
These indoor cages are great... but do not buy ones with high shelves or mesh bottoms.

This is my home made cage...








The sows live on the top level and boars on the bottom

To get the supplies all you need is these grids from B&Q...
Mesh Cube Storage System Silver Effect, 9840
and some Correx from either a Sign Shop or any hardwear shop you can also use Lino too.

The cage you make a very large cage 5 grids long by 2 grids wide would be 14 grids with a couple spare, you dont have to make a top or bottom, a top would be dog/cat proof. I used both the connectors and cable ties to put mine together.

Emma x


----------

